# What do Great Pyreneese protect?



## terrilhb (Dec 7, 2011)

I know this probably sounds like a dumb question but there is a reason I ask. Someone I know has 3. They protect her goats and chickens. But this person has supposedly had her animals killed and stolen while the dogs are out with the animals. Supposedly they do nothing to them then. But dig out and chase them later on. I can not imagine a dog that is guarding letting this happen. Is it just me or is this normal.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Dec 7, 2011)

Sounds like they have worthless dogs to me. JMO but I would get rid of them and get some new ones. I do not have a LGD but have friends who do and stuff like that does not happen in their pastures.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 8, 2011)

My Great Pyrenees protects the goats and takes his job very seriously.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Dec 8, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> My Great Pyrenees protects the goats and takes his job very seriously.


Ours do as well. GP's are rather hardheaded and DO require training. Folks think they can just throw them in with their livestock and they will be ok.


----------



## terrilhb (Dec 8, 2011)

I am wondering if there was no training. Because she says that the animals are being killed or stolen right in front of the dogs. And the only time the dogs go after them is when she leaves. They dig under the fence and than chase them at another time. But I also wonder if it is true. I have 4 dogs. They are designer dogs.  The goats, chickens and guinea's while not their favorite but the fact that they are here and mine they take their job very seriously. They do not like anyone or anything on their property unless we tell them it is ok. I thought they were good at their job but just wanted to make sure. Thanks.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Dec 16, 2011)

I feel that many of the Great Pyrenees have had much quality lost due to lack of testing, and almost no culling.  There are some good bloodlines out there I am told, and I am sure many good individuals.  

I ran Pyrenees for 16 years, and was disapointed in the ones I had.  Had to say none of them would have guarded from thieves.

generally Pyrenees guard from within the flock, and usually just stand there and bark.  The coyotes would be 200-600 feet out, and they would just bark for hours.

Problem is, the coyotes would come back multiple times a week to test the defense.  And eventually come in for the killing.  

I have found the Turkish breeds, Kangals and Boz to be far more defensive of a LGD.  Coyotes, varmits or people would not even begin to make it into the pasture.  Would be suicide!

They are the type of LGD that would chase a predator 1-2 miles if they couldnt carch them.  The predators seldome come back to test the defense.  They learn to eat elsewhere.  

Not bashing Pyrenees, just relaying my experience.  Had I found some of the good ones, I would probably never have gotten the Turkish LGDs.

For smaller pastures, or populated settings, Pyrenees would by far be the best choice.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Highly driven, aggressive dogs are NOT generally appropriate for small farms or people without extensive LGD experience.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Dec 16, 2011)

Doesn't sound like they are doing their job, but then, without knowing her set up...I have 2 Maremmas, who protect sheep/goats/chickens and calves. All are in different areas, but the dogs have access to everything. We have a very heavy predator load, with cougar, bobcat, coyote, and smaller predators like coons and possums, as well as hawks, eagles and Great Horned owls. We haven't lost a single animal, even though we free range our chickens. The dogs seem capable of covering everything. However, I do have TWO LGD's, not one. I have seen coyotes surround a cow and distract her while other come in from behind and kill the calf. The dog may be getting hornswoggled this way.

oh, i re-read and see you say they have 3 dogs. There is no understanding why they would not be protecting the stock.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 16, 2011)

A properly trained LGD or Livestock Guardian Dog will protect your animals and property from animals and unwanted humans.  You must socialize them with the humans you deem alright or they will see them as a threat.  My GS's will attack animal threats at will unless I recall them.  For humans if they attempt to come on the property without me or my wife they will be attacked and there are warnings all along my fence line and up by the house and barn in English and Spanish of Guard dogs.


----------

